# topshot snipes a squirrel



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Out on a mooch with my poly topshot this evening when I hear some chatter, reach in my pocket take out the old faithful. I can't find the culprit behind the chatter after a while I see a tiny head from about 40 feet. My topshot equipped with single 1745 and 38 cal lead ammo held by a supersure roo pouch aiming gangster sale line up the tubes on top of each other directly to the head and release silent and deadly .Cheers boys


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Sounds like a gratifying shot...well placed, friend!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Sounds like a gratifying shot...well placed, friend!


 Any shot for that results in instant death is oh so gratifying


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nicely done. Those single 1745s seem to work well with .38 lead.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Well done I have been a believer in the single tubes for a long time it is good to see them getting the job done. Excellent shot by the way a squirrels head at that distance isn't much of a target.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Charles said:


> Very nicely done. Those single 1745s seem to work well with .38 lead.Cheers ... Charles


 they are also very silent sounds like a swoosh at a basketball game


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Wingshooter said:


> Well done I have been a believer in the single tubes for a long time it is good to see them getting the job done. Excellent shot by the way a squirrels head at that distance isn't much of a target.


 Yes mr wings hooter I have watched all your vids on YouTube that's kinda where I got the gut to even try they out single stranded light comfy pull super dangerous


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

That's live action, nice one!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Good Shot!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

what is a supersure roo pouch ?

where can i get them ?


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

HuntingISR said:


> what is a supersure roo pouch ?[/size]
> where can i get them ?[/size]


 contact rayshot he will sort out your needs


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Nicholson said:


> Good Shot!


Thank you


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Good kill! with the singles


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

slingshooterPT said:


> Good kill! with the singles


Yeah singles rock with my 50 inch draw pleasure to worth with these tubes


----------

